# Help! 38 weeks... ITCHY ALL OVER!



## jmandrews

i am 38 weeks 5 days and my skin is itchy all over my body. I can hardly stand it. I have been awake since 1am and it is now 3:49am. I am also have BH contractions ever 10 min. Has anyone ever experienced an itchy body like this. It is literally from head to toe :(


----------



## Lil_Apple

That can be a sign of pre eclampsia I would get checked out at the hospital hun xx


----------



## Kato2

Check out the thread at the top of page on obstetric cholestasis- it's dangerous so please read and if you have any symptoms get checked out... Could be nothing other than skin stretching but best to be tested x


----------



## Rickles

^^^ WSS get it checked out asap. Not panicking you, but someone else on the forum caught theirs early a couple of weeks ago thanks to everyone saying call now!! xx


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks so much for the quick response. yes i have heard of that. My cousin had it with her first pregnancy but got it at 31 weeks. I am 38 weeks pregnant and didn't know if it was possible to get it this far along in my pregnancy? I have had it for a couple of days but tonight it has gotten much worse. Do you think I should call this late at night or should I wait until the morning?


----------



## Emerald87

No, best to be safe and call immediately. Worst case they say "come in the morning". You shouldn't delay important things like this.

Good luck!! :)


----------



## jmandrews

Ok thank you so much. I'll call now.


----------



## Emerald87

Please keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

Ok will do. I am waking my DH first


----------



## Sunnie1984

I agree with everyone else, better to get checked and it be nothing, than leave it and it be something. 

I'm sure you'll be fine, please keep us updated. Good luck! :flower:

x


----------



## Louisey80

I've had this! It's so frustrating literally from my scalp to my feet! My GP took bloods which are being tested for bile and something else. She gave me a prescription for an antihistamine. Good luck hope it eases off soon x


----------



## jmandrews

Sorry it has taken me so long to get back to you all. I have been sleeping. Dr. thinks i have pupps rash. They are having my blood drawn tomorrow morning to make sure its not the the more severe liver disorder first. I am taking benadryl now, but it isn't helping much. The only thing it is doing is helping me to get some sleep. Either way if this keeps up I am begging for an induction. I can't take this I am miserable :(


----------



## Rickles

Sorry to hear that hun but glad you saw the doc so quickly xx


----------



## leahsbabybump

deffo call you rmidwife get it checked out hun


----------



## jmandrews

I lost some of my plug... I don't think all of it. I hope labor I's near so I can have some relief


----------



## leahsbabybump

just caught your update sorry to hear that hoep you get sorted asap hun


----------



## MrsRH

:hugs: to you
hope the itching is better soon or your LO comes out sooner!!
x


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you so much that means a lot. Hopefully by this weekend :)


----------



## Jemma0717

I was thinking PUPPS rash when I started reading this. My sister has it and it got so bad she had to be induced 5 days early as it's the only way it would go away


----------



## jmandrews

Jemma- do you know if she had an actual rash on her body?


----------



## Jemma0717

jmandrews said:


> Jemma- do you know if she had an actual rash on her body?

She did- ALL OVER. I felt so bad for her


----------



## Jemma0717

And she got it right about 38 weeks as well......it started with itching all over


----------



## jmandrews

oh wow! that is horrible.... well i don't have a rash at all. That is the weird part. So it just looks like I am itching for not reason but I'm not something is there making me itch. I had my bloods done and i am so frustrated the guy said that it will take a week to get the results!!! my baby is due in a week! there was no point. They have me on benadryl and the only thing it does is make me sleep and they prescribed me a cream that doesn't work. I am at a loss here. I called today and told them that if I am going to remain miserable and there is nothing else I can do then i want to be seen by my Dr.!


----------



## Jemma0717

aww I feel so bad for you because if it is PUPPS I remember how miserable my sister was. They tried everything for her as well and nothing worked which is why they had to induce her


----------

